# Bridgestone Fuzion tires



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got some Bridgestone Fuzion 225/50/R16 tires yesturday for 112 bucks a piece mounted and ballenced. So basically around 450 for all tires and everything installed... I got the tires for what it cost him. Has anyone else priced these tires? I was just wondering what the usual regular mark up was on them I couldn't find them on the Bridgestone website so I am kind of stuck..

I was just wondering what kind of deal I was really getting.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you got ripped dude- I got kumhos for 50 bucks!!!! haha- Kuhmos alone add like 100 hp- that means my automatic WILL smoke your manual now dude-HAHAHAHA. Did you figure out that gauge problem yet?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

why did you buy anything less then a Potenza series tire from Bridgestone?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

because I am 15 and don't have cash.....

About the gauges yeah I still got the problem I am looking to hook them up this weekend


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Im 17 lol. But then again being a soccer ref pays for some things and it isn't a daily driven car so I guess I can afford more things on it. 17 with a play toy Z.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

And most Potenza series tires are cheaper then what you paid for fusions . On my Z I am running RE-910s (wet weather necessity). I just put RE-950s on my Jetta (these tires are amazing). S03s of course are expensive but you really get the best grip for the buck. And Re950s are cheaper then what you paid for your fuzions.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats all great and everything, but are you guys driving 120 mph on the highway? Are you autocrossing? If you have alot of stuff to fix on your car (like stuff that will actually keep it running) then youre going to want to be smart and buy a cheaper tire- why are you going to buy a expensive tire if you have no money and you have problems with the car anyways? Not to knock you guys, but when you get older youll learn- youre both living at home though and dont have bills Im sure except your cars. James your smart, you atleast can drive yours and you of course have a job(I dont know what condition its in though, but from what I gather I assume its pretty nice) But Skd, Bro.......first you need to worry about getting that front end fixed and making sure that that thing is cool to drive safely when you turn 16. I dont know that I would spend all that money on tires like that, but if youve got it then more power to you- those are good tires yeah, but think about that one dude. I bought 711's which are not going to win me any club championships with my car, but my Z is just my daily driver with some mods. My car that I autocross I bought kick ass victoracers for- and granted I get tires at a discount, but 4 tires- mount and balance still adds up dude...... I hope too that you are going to take that car and get it aligned properly since you spent that much money on tires...... That would seriously be a good idea. How much did those tires cost you apiece?

What are you doing with the gauge thing anyways? You never told me if you bought 2 5/8s or if you got 2 1/16 Do you still have those pictures I sent you?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine is in mint except for my pinstriping that separates the two paint tones on the back bumper. It has been garage kept everyday of its life and its been in my family since it had 1.1 miles on it. One reason I bought potenzas was wet weather driving. My Z is scary in wet weather. I also wanted a tire I could drive on everyday and also have fun on (something around a 400 tread wear for driving on public roads). The RE-910s and RE-950s aren't expensive tires. S03s are expensive tires but if I get those Ill get some nice lightweight rims to mount them on for fun events (No straight away it sucks).

Yeah you better drive safely when you turn 16 I am extremely careful of my Z. I am right now a member of a very small minority among my friends who hasn't had a wreck I think that is me and one other of my friends. 

HEHE I get a discount too its called the PX.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> And most Potenza series tires are cheaper then what you paid for fusions . On my Z I am running RE-910s (wet weather necessity). I just put RE-950s on my Jetta (these tires are amazing). S03s of course are expensive but you really get the best grip for the buck. And Re950s are cheaper then what you paid for your fuzions.



So Potenza's cost under 112 a tire mounted and balenced?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

to Todd I bought 2 5/8 I installed a boost gauge and oil pressure in the dash and I made a plate out of aluminum to go where the radio is supposed to go and I have my electric fan hooked up to a switch mounted there and I have a water temp and AFR gauge there.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Matters where you get them and what series you get. I get mine at the PX so I don't have to pay tax and they are already cheaper there then everywhere else.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHA James- i have you beat again man! When I was in the military I bought tires at the px too bro and with the discount I get from Itco my distributor I still kick the crap out of the px Plus I get a discount on everything that you could possibly imagine getting for your Z- The px is a nice place to get stuff though-lol I bought a set of tires at my px once for my nx and I think it cost me 240 dollars for goodyear eagles......... That was with mount and balance- They were on sale though too. Its nice when the px has sales-LOL


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah it is nice when the PX has sales. I get alot of other discounts from other places but I still get my tires through them because balancing is free.


----------

